# Tablet/Laptop für Mama



## Maurice J. (24. April 2013)

*Tablet/Laptop für Mama*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tablet/Laptop für meine Mutter 
Sie hat kein Smartphone, keinen Computer bzw. Laptop und auch kein Tablet.
Sie möchte das aber nun ändern. Sie hat mich gefragt ob sie sich ein Laptop oder ein Tablet kaufen soll. Ich habe spontan mit Tablet geantwortet, da es um einiges benutzerfreundlicher ist. Wenn sie mal am Computer meines Vater´s saß und ein Fenster aufging, wusste sie nicht mehr was sie machen soll  
Mit dem Tablet/Laptop möchte sie lesen und ab und zu im Internet surfen.
Sie würde Das Gerät nur zuhause benutzen wollen.
Spielen möchte sie mit dem Gerät nicht.
Es sollte nicht zu klein sein und auch nicht zu ruckelig.
Sie wollte nicht mehr als 350 Euro ausgeben.
Gebrauchte Sachen würden auch in Frage kommen.
Eine Tastatur wäre für sie auch von Vorteil, da das für sie leichter ist, muss aber nicht sein 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt was schönes für sie finden denn ich kenne mich in den Tablet-Jungel nicht aus, hat schon lange gedauert bis ich mal durch die Handyszene durchgeblickt habe 
Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, fragt ruhig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Maurice


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. April 2013)

Hi Maurice

Gibt es Vorlieben für das Betriebssystem??
Ansonsten könnte man ein IPad Mini empfehlen!
Bei dem ruckelt nix und es ist von der Größe sehr gut zum lesen geeignet.
Wenn es Android sein soll dann ein Nexus 7!
Einen Laptop würde ich bei dem Budget nicht empfehlen!!
MfG
JE


----------



## JackOnell (24. April 2013)

Ich habe meiner Mutter heute das Ipad präsentiert, hauptsächlich sucht sie was was sie in Urlaub mit nehmen kann.
Ich werde mit ihr noch mal in den MM fahren um ihr dort das mini ei zu zeigen.
Ich würde das hier auch mal vorschlagen. Ist unter 300 Euro zwar nur 8 Zoll aber auch die Bedingungen spricht für sich. Allerdings soll sich auch meine Mutter nochmal Android ansehen und dann entschieden.


----------



## Maurice J. (24. April 2013)

*AW: Tablet/Laptop für Mama*

Also, ich bin absolut kein Fan von Apple, da ich weiß das es in der Preisklasse von Apple Produkten immer deutlich bessere Geräte gibt.
Ich habe ihr das Nexus 7 gezeigt, schon bevor ich den Thread aufgemacht hatte, da ich mich als das Nexus 4 raus kam sehr dafür interessiert habe. Sie fand das Nexus 7 zu klein :/ Ich denke ein 10 Zoll Tablet oder ein billig Laptop wären das beste für sie, wobei ich Tablet bevorzugen würde  Also, gute 10 Zoll + Tablets  ?


----------



## JackOnell (24. April 2013)

Maurice J. schrieb:


> Also, ich bin absolut kein Fan von Apple, da ich weiß das es in der Preisklasse von Apple Produkten immer deutlich bessere Geräte gibt.
> Ich habe ihr das Nexus 7 gezeigt, schon bevor ich den Thread aufgemacht hatte, da ich mich als das Nexus 4 raus kam sehr dafür interessiert habe. Sie fand das Nexus 7 zu klein :/ Ich denke ein 10 Zoll Tablet oder ein billig Laptop wären das beste für sie, wobei ich Tablet bevorzugen würde  Also, gute 10 Zoll + Tablets  ?



Wer will den hier ein Tablet ?  


Dann schaut euch die Samsung Geräte an.
Link kommt gleich

Edit
http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/produc...-10.1-WiFi,48353,286806,289707.html?langId=-3


----------



## Maurice J. (24. April 2013)

*AW: Tablet/Laptop für Mama*

Wie sieht es denn mit den Geräten aus, die scheinen deutlich mehr auf dem Kasten zu haben:
Acer Iconia A210 25,7 cm Tablet-PC grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-AT300S...=1366825157&sr=8-4&keywords=Toshiba+AT300-103


----------



## Barthi666 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tablet/Laptop für Mama*

Also ich empfehle auch das Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1. Meine Mutter hat es auch und ist super zufrieden. Ich selbst habe es auch schon getestet und ich bin auch zufrieden. Lässt sich auch für Leute die noch nie sowas in der Hand hatten super leicht bedienen. Meine Mutter hat auch kein Smartphone und kennt sich mit PCs auch nur bedingt aus und ihr fällt es recht leicht damit zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## Maurice J. (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tablet/Laptop für Mama*

Okay, allerdings hatte ich gelesen das das Galaxy Tab 2 schon recht alt ist und es für den Preis deutlich bessere gibt. 
Was haltet ihr denn von den beiden oben? Prozessor mäßig scheinen die deutlich mehr auf dem Kasten zu haben, für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2013)

http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Tablets--index/index/id/970/price/350/

Schau dir mal diese Liste an


----------



## recepbakan (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tablet/Laptop für Mama*

Hallo liebe Leser,
Ich dachte auch einen Tablett wäre gut im Sofa surfen. Habe ich mir einen Toshiba AT300SE-101 von ProMarkt 279.- Euro geholt. Knapp 6 Woche später wollte die gute nicht mehr accu laden. Also da ist neues gäret ist habe ich reklamiert. Folge am Anhang zu präsentieren. Dabei nutze ich zeit ewig micro usb Schnittstellen an meinen anderen Geräten die immer noch funksonieren. Samsung soll auch mit den selben Prinzip Arbeiten. Was soll Mann da noch sagen ? Ich rate grundsätzlich von solchen unternehmen ohne eigenen Support ab. Wenn ich für Gewährleistung mehr als was der gerät gekostet zahlen soll ( über 379.- Euro ) hört der Spaß auf !!!! und das ganze ohne Nachweis wirklich schaden von meine seist entstanden ist !




JackOnell schrieb:


> Wer will den hier ein Tablet ?
> 
> 
> Dann schaut euch die Samsung Geräte an.
> ...


----------

